# Plone and Joomla



## scgdavis (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there an easy way to convert a plone site to a Joomla site?

Is there a working application within Joomla that has a calendar that functions like PLONE?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might try a search on the joomla extensions page.
Make sure anything you find is compatable with your
version of joomla.
http://extensions.joomla.org/


----------

